# Penetrating Sealer over Stucco?



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I did a job walk yesterday on a resort on the ocean. The problem is that all of the corner beads have rust blooming through the stucco. The resort is wanting to fix the issues but the SW rep claims we have to chip out the stucco, clean the metal, cover with SW macropoxy, and repair. The resort isn't going to budget for that. 

I am leaning towards something like an Amerlock, and am waiting for some ideas back from a rep in the industry. Not sure if anybody here has had any similar experience, or have any ideas? Basically we would prime with whatever will offer the best solution, then paint over with SW. (I think Duration is whats spec'd) 

SW is offering 10 yr on the coating, we would offer 2 year on the labor. Anything realisticly that might mitigate the oxidation for a few years is what they are trying for.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*Paint Rep*

Ameron , Devoe, SW, Carboline Reps. Check PDF's on Devoe High Performance Coatings. Pre Prime 167 & Bar Rust 235. Might be the ticket.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, ill ask my reps about it. 

I was also thinking maybe Mathys Noxyde. I've not used it, but there was a guy on here a while back praising the stuff. And you can coat it with Latex.


----------

